# The Adventures of Tess & Cody



## Jill in Mich

*JILL*: _It's been raining again all day and we haven't been able to go out and play. How about if we tell your story to our friends on the Havanese Forum?_
*JILL :* [As Cody slinks away] _Where are you going buddy?_
*CODY:* I'm not a Havanese mom, I'm a Coton de Tulear.








*JILL: * _That's okay Cody, there isn't a Tess story without you. _
*TESS: * Mom, don't you think we've told our story enough times already? 








*JILL:* I know, but I thought we could tell it with pictures and then when we do new things we can just add them on here. [Cody & Tess sigh and settle on the couch - they can tell this is going to take a while.]


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, I'm ready for the next page!


----------



## Missy

Tess, Cody, I never get sick of hearing your stories! especially if they come with pictures!


----------



## kelrobin

Me too!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _So Cody, why don't you start by describing Tess for our friends. _
*CODY:* What do you mean "describe"?
*JILL:* _Well, tell us a bit about who Tess is._
*CODY: * She's a dog.
*JILL: * _Come on, you can do better than that!_
*CODY: * Ohhh, alright&#8230;  Tess is 6 years old and she came to live with us at Christmastime in 2007 - a month after I arrived. Before that she lived in one of those puppy mills where she had lots of babies. I'm only 3 years old (I think) but I'm bigger.

*TESS:* You were little too Cody. I remember.









*JILL: * That's right, but you're not a little guy anymore.

*CODY: * You better not call me little. [muttering under his breath].


----------



## Jill in Mich

*CODY:* So anyway, Tess was afraid of everything and didn't even know how to play. I taught her a lot! She's better now, but she's still afraid of things.










*TESS:* I'm not afraid, I'm reserved!









*CODY:* Yeah, right. Well, "Miss Reserved" is such a sissy she hardly even gets dirty. How is that possible? 









*JILL:* _She's not a sissy. She's a dainty little girl._


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _So Tess, what do your remember of those first days?_
*TESS:* I didn't have much hair and it was cold out!
*JILL: * _I remember! I couldn't imagine what you were going to look like with long hair. I thought you looked like a little fox back then._









*JILL:* _What about Cody, how would you describe him?_
*TESS:* He's such a boy! He's always so excited to see everyone, even strangers. He loves to play and always wants friends to come over. He had short hair when he first came here too. He looked like a girl. 









*CODY: *Hey, I'm not a girl! :suspicious: Tess, I like playing with you too. But you used to be a lot easier to pick on. Sometimes you scare me now. 









*TESS: * Then don't bug me when I'm sleeping!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How did you come by getting Tess?*

More background story please!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL: * _So tell me about the things you've done over the past year._
*CODY:* Rascal and Shooty come over and play all of the time. I like that. 















*CODY:* Mom, Tess likes to kiss my friend Rascal! He's her boyfriend.
*TESS:* Do not! *CODY:* Do so! *TESS:* Do not! *JILL: * _Tess, you do so!_ *TESS:* So!!!









*TESS: * I remember when I got my first toy. I didn't know what it was for. Now I like to tear out all the stuffing.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Rikidaisy said:


> More background story please!


Tess was rescued by HALO from a swap meet in Ohio. She had been a puppy mill breeder for 5 years. Here's a link to more of Tess' story (told by Tess)...http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6251


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL: * _Okay you guys, it's time for bed. I have to go to work in the morning. _
*CODY* & *TESS* [in unison]: Aaaaw Mom!
*JILL: * _Well you just think about the other things you've done that you'd like to share and we'll do some more tomorrow._


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Aw Jill*

I went back and read her story. How lovely of you...the things I love about MOM, is that she is an amazing woman and deserves tons of love too!


----------



## Lynn

Thanks for sharing, I am starting to feel like I know Tess and Cody now and I love the pictures.


----------



## Amy R.

Jill, what a wonderful story and pictures. And that last photo is a real prize winner and goes straight to the heart. It sums up why we love our dogs.


----------



## kelrobin

> And that last photo is a real prize winner and goes straight to the heart. It sums up why we love our dogs.


 :amen:

I had missed that original story too . . . sniff sniff. What a wonderful ending - you are to be commended along with all rescuers, fosters, and adopters. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have you signed that book deal yet? :bounce:


----------



## mimismom

Love the last picture...I wish I could reach and hug them!! their hair looks so soft!!
:hug:


----------



## Lina

Great pics, Jill! I love Tess and Cody.


----------



## marb42

I loved the pictures and the story. They are adorable!
Gina


----------



## Missy

awww I love this thread Jill.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a great thread, Jill. I just love Tess and Cody stories.


----------



## LuvCicero

What great pictures and remarks from Tess and Cody...awwwww. They look like they could be litter mates to me.


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love all the adventures of Tess and Cody, and of course the pictures too. I will be looking forward to hearing more from these two!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _So have you thought about what you want to talk about?_
*CODY:* Mom, Tess has a story about where she came from. What about me? Do I have a story?
*JILL:* _You have a story buddy, we just don't know as much about where you came from as we do Tess. The Michigan Humane Society thought you either might have come from a backyard breeder or had been stolen and they didn't realize what breed you were. You went to a foster home for a while and you went to two forever homes that just didn't work out before you came here._
*CODY: * [Looking very sad] Why didn't the other forever homes want me?
*JILL:* _Because you were special and were meant to come here and live with me! I just wasn't ready for you as soon as you were ready to come here!_

_(For those that don't know my story: My partner, Deb, was diagnosed with small cell lung cancer in January '07. Our dog died very suddenly and unexpectedly 3 weeks later. Deb died in early October '07. I swore I'd wait 6 months before getting a dog - I adopted Cody 3 weeks after Deb died and Tess a month after that.)_

*CODY: * Tessie, I'm special!

*JILL:* _Yes Cody, you are. So is Tess. What about our adventure thread, did you think about that? _


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS:* I know.....I like laying in the sun. Looking out the front door, laying out on the patio, anywhere. The sun feels so good!
























*CODY:* It gets hot in the sun! I like the snow. But you're right Tess. The sun sure would feel good about now. I'm tired of the cold, snow and rain.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS:* Remember when we went on vacation? We went hiking and boating and swimming. That was fun! 
















*CODY: * I like it better when we stay home and go to the dog park. When I grow up, I'm going to be a German Shepard Dog!

*TESS:* I like the dog park when there aren't any dogs there.









*JILL: * _That sort of defeats the purpose Tess._
*TESS:* Says who?


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS:* Then we went up north to see the colors and got to play on the beach. Boy, that was the life! 

























*CODY:* I like when we ride in our stroller. Everybody thinks we're so cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Bless all your hearts!*

Should be published! Raise money for rescue!


----------



## MaddiesMom

What sweet stories of Cody and Tess. They are just heartwarming. They certainly look like they have happy, full lives.


----------



## gelbergirl

this was my bedtime story this evening!

PS: how do you tell them apart? when they are together they look alike?!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*CODY: * Oh, and there were the summer parties with our Forum friends. Can we do that again this summer? 

























*JILL:* _Most definitely!!!_


----------



## Posh's Mom

yay jill you and the kids tell the best stories!


----------



## Lynn

This does make a great bedtime story Jill, maybe you could write a book and then get a movie deal like Marley....
Thanks for the pictures of your babies, I am loving them


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I am ready for the next chapter....great pics!


----------



## Jill in Mich

gelbergirl said:


> PS: how do you tell them apart? when they are together they look alike?!


:biggrin1:If you don't know them, they do look alike. And if I just catch one out of the corner of my eye - I can't always tell who it is. But for the most part, once you get to know them, they are very different:

Cody's hair is very silky and very white 
Tess' hair is much thicker, mutli-colored (much is closer to apricot) and doesn't tangle nearly as much.

Although they are only a couple of pounds different in weight (Cody is around 15-16 and Tess is about 13) Cody looks bigger - I really think it has to do with his confidence level - you could almost watch him expand as his confidence grew.

Cody is outgoing - he's very exuberant and loves people. He would go to anyone, anywhere.
Tess is much more reserved - how she takes treats, how she walks. You rarely find her more than a few feet from my heels.

But Tess is much more aware of her surroundings. Cody bounces through life just having a good time. Tess sits back and doesn't miss a thing.

Cody is very eager to please and very sensitive.
Tess takes requests under consideration. They have to sit for their dinner. Cody sits down before you can ask. Tess smells the food and decides whether its worth sitting.

And Cody is my cuddler. For him there's no better spot than snuggled up under your chin - he'll stay in someone's lap as long as they'll have him.
Tess - while occassionally she likes to cuddle, she much prefers to just be close by. Although she does now like to cuddle with Cody - on her terms. Especially if he's in the soft crate. Now if he tried to crawl in there with her - she'd just growl at him.


----------



## ama0722

They are so cute Jill and I love all the photos. You know I assumed they were tiny. They just both look so petite in pics, I would have guessed them to be between 7-10lbs. So they carry their weight well. Must be all those walks! Hearing you in the other thread about walks and your twice a day for a few years has really motivated me to get more walks in! If you can do it in Michigan weather, I can surely do it in SC weather!


----------



## lcy_pt

What a fun thread! You have such sweet babies


----------



## mckennasedona

Cody and Tess have a wonderful life and loads of fun. Looking forward to the next chapter!  They are great little storytellers.


----------



## kelrobin

> you could almost watch him expand as his confidence grew


What a wonderful line and great insight!


----------



## maryam187

Jill, I too am enjoying this thread a lot. Now everyone can witness what a kind heart you have :kiss:


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS: * Mom, we were talking today, and remember us dressing up for Holloween? 








*JILL: * _Yeah, wasn't that fun!!_
*CODY: * Ummmm, no!
*JILL: * _Come on, we took treats to all of your friends. I had a great time!_
*TESS: * Then you wear the ears next time!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _Okay, okay,what's your favorite food?_
*TESS:* Raw lamb medallions, finely chopped, slightly chilled.
*CODY: * Whatevers in Tess' bowl










*JILL: * _What's your favorite treat?_
*TESS:* Baa-Baa-Q Lamb Lungs
*CODY: *Rabbit poop!
*JILL: * _Cody, that's gross!!!_
*CODY:* Well, it is...


----------



## Missy

I'm lovin this thread.


----------



## gelbergirl

what adorable tired-out trick-or-treaters! (who do not like wearing ears)


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _You mentioned liking to lay in the sun, what else do you like to do when you're outside?_
*TESS:* Watch for strangers through the gate and then bark at them









*CODY: * Spy on the neighbors









*TESS: * Smell the flowers and eat your plants
















*CODY:* Play
















*CODY: * Race!


----------



## gelbergirl

WHO usually wins the race?


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _Do you have a favorite holiday?_
*CODY* & *TESS:* Santa Day!


----------



## Jill in Mich

gelbergirl said:


> WHO usually wins the race?


*CODY* & *TESS: * Rascal! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm ready for another chapter of "RESCUE DOGS TELL ALL" by Cody & Tess... 
I'm loving this book !!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS:* We go for rides in our fuzz buckets a lot. 









*TESS:* You take us to lots of different places for walks. That's fun!









*CODY:* Except when we uke:
*JILL:* _Why does that happen?_
*TESS* & *CODY:* Your driving.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _So what do you do when I'm gone during the day?_
*TESS:* Sleep
















*CODY:* Play









*TESS:* Relax









*CODY:* Wrestle









*TESS:* Then we watch for you to come home.


----------



## Missy

did I say yet that I LOVE this thread?


----------



## Jill in Mich

*CODY:* Remember when we went and got ice cream cones? ound:









*TESS: * Remember when you had a bow in your hair?ound:









*JILL: * _Excuse me Miss Tess! I believe you had a bow in your hair also!_


----------



## Kathie

Keep the story going, Jill - I love it!

Kathie


----------



## Lynn

Jill,
You just do the best job taking pictures of them....I love them.


----------



## iluvhavs

At least Cody's bow is blue! Love it!


----------



## mckennasedona

This thread makes my morning. I love it. Cody and Tess are beautiful. The photo of one of them peering through the gate is worthy of a frame.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*JILL:* _Well kids, I think we're done. Is there anything else you wanted to tell our friends?_
*TESS:* No mom, I think we've covered just about everything. 
*CODY:* What happens when we do more things?
*JILL: * _We'll come back and continue our story. So we're not going to say "bye", just "see you later"._
*TESS* & *CODY:* *"SEE YOU LATER!" *









*JILL: * *Warmest wishes to all of our forum friends. Thanks for going down memory lane with us! You're the best!*


----------



## kelrobin

Oh Jill, what a sweet ending (for now!) Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## Perugina

Jill, thanks for making me smile :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill: I have enjoyed this story so much!!
Cody & Tess: Tear up the toilet paper ~ roll in a mud puddle ~ chew up something ~ just do whatever it takes to keep your story going for your forum fans!! Also, pose for the pictures so we get to see it all.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, I LOVE your Adventures of Tess and Cody! I always enjoy reading your posts. You have the best imagination. Your photos are great and those two cutie pies. Well...... I'm in love!  

I've been AWOL lately - just too busy and exhausted - but am so glad I finally took the time to read through your thread and see the pictures that made me smile and laugh. Funny, but I can tell your two apart easily. Must be because I grew up with sisters that are twins, so I look for the differences first. lol 

Tess and Cody, please come back when you have more to share with us. I can't wait to hear and see more of you two loveys! :whoo:


----------



## Eva

What a great thread Jill! 
I love seeing life through Tess and Cody's eyes 
Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody: See, if you look right through here you can see everything they're doing over there!


----------



## Kathie

How cute! Keep them coming, Jill!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess: Why do they have to ruin a perfectly good piece of cardboard with these silly, soft, toy things! I love cardboard!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Finally, sunshine!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh My! the picture of cody and his friends at the fence is priceless! we need more of a story for that one Jill!


----------



## maryam187

I especially LOVE the first and last picture. I agree, we need more details about Cody's thoughts in the first pic.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Cody:* Well, the story is....

Our yard is so boring, the same stuff all the time... the same old toys, the same dog friends to play with, the same old worms to roll in, the same grass and plants to eat, and that darn high fence that's hard so see anything through...BORING!!! I like watching the neighbors so much better! I just know the grass is greener on their side of the fence.

I watch for Paige, the German Shepherd Dog, to come out of her house behind us. Then I bark and growl and chase her up & down the fence (_mom says I look like a maniac_). Paige is very impressed, I can tell.

I watch Rascal's family next door all the time. It's really fun when they have company over. I just wish I could get over there and join them. I know they'd love it.

Some of our friends came over. I was talking to Rascal under the fence. The little boy person came and joined me and the next thing you know the big man came over and joined us too. This time Rascal was jealous of me. Hah!!!


----------



## micki2much

LuvCicero said:


> Jill: I have enjoyed this story so much!!
> Cody & Tess: Tear up the toilet paper ~ roll in a mud puddle ~ chew up something ~ just do whatever it takes to keep your story going for your forum fans!! Also, pose for the pictures so we get to see it all.


I agree!!!! OMG, can not believe I missed this...I LOVE this story Jill and I don't want it to end!!!!! Thank you


----------



## mishelly1976

Oh my gosh, what a wonderful, heart-warming thread!
Cody and Tess are just wonderful, makes me the more excited for the adventures that are going to be coming my way! Thanks for sharing their story Jill!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Wooooooohooooooo!! Tess and Cody are back with their stories!! :whoo: 

LOVE the last picture of your babies, Jill. They look so serene and content next to each other. What a great shot of everyone peering under the fence. Too cute ! ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Jill,
I just now saw this thread. What wonderful photos! How good are you at translating Tess and Cody's woofs and thoughts! I'm looking forward to more!
Sue


----------



## imamurph

Jill..THAT was truely lovely!!!! Your photos are just awesome...:whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Cody:* Tess had to spend the day at the doctors today, by herself!. While we were waiting mom took me to towns where she said she used to live. We took lots of walks and mom took lots of pictures.

There was a water fountain:









A babbling brook:









Wild flowers:









And a historic village (It was old, I wonder if that's where mom lived?):









I tried to have fun, but it was hard. I was worried about Tessie. It just wasn't the same without her.


----------



## gelbergirl

I agree, The Adventures of Tess & Cody is not the same without Tess. But she's home now. You do look handsome during your outing today!


----------



## mintchip

*Cody we are sending you some hugs because you take such good care of your family! Tess take care and feel better soon! Jill, Cody and Tess :grouphug:
Love, 
Oliver and Comet
*


----------



## LuvCicero

I bet Cody was wondering how he got one on one time with Mom today. He is such a good looking guy!! I hope Tess is feeling better. Wonderful pictures and keep this book going, please.


----------



## Sheri

Sweet, thoughtful Cody.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody and Tess got their summer cuts yesterday. They aren't talking to me so I'll try to defend myself here. 
Cody gets really hot during the summer so I wanted him cut down. Okay, not quite this short, but he won't have to be brushed as frequently. And people won't think he's a maltese any more (now they won't be able to figure out if he's a westie, bichon or poodle).









And little Tess, what can I say....the allergy specialist made me do it! The groomer left the hair on her body longer so that she has a comb-over to cover the area shaved for her allergy tests but cut everything below her belly so she doesn't pick up as many allergens. And she's still getting ear medicine so the hair on her head is still a mess. Doesn't she look like she's yelling at me? I don't want to tell her that when her hair grows back in from the allergy testing we'll be cutting it even shorter.


----------



## Brady's mom

I think you both look adorable!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

CODY: Mom and I have been going to this place and I get to run through tunnels, climb A Frames and walks, jump over jumps and through tires, walk across a board that moves and weave through poles...all while Mom runs next to me (which just cracks me up!). Mom calls it "agility training" but I just call it fun - especially when I get treats for making Mom run around. Plus I got to make some new friends! Last night I got more points running through the things than anyone else! (I could go even faster but Mom is holding me back - she needs way more practice to figure out what she's doing!)

Look what I got! And Mom didn't think I'd be able to do this stuff. Hah!!!

(Mom says it's just a pretend prize... but if she doesn't tell, nobody has to know that!)


----------



## Jill in Mich

TESS: Well I'm not about to run across some board that moves or jump over scary poles but we got to go to the park again tonight and I had great fun with this running stuff. I never understood what the big deal was but I get in now!!! I jumped and weaved and chased bugs and I think I even flew....it felt great! I ran so fast Mom couldn't hardly take my picture! Hah!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I just checked things out for a while


----------



## Jill in Mich

Then it was time to head home..









And now it's time for bed...


----------



## mimismom

Adorable!!


----------



## pjewel

I don't know how I missed this thread all this time. You had me LOL. Too cute.


----------



## sweater32

Jill I love the story as always, This is the third time I read it from the beginning!!! I am sure you have done this ....did you get RX shampoo for Tess? It helped Rags a lot and I would let him soak in Oatmeal rinses. Just a thought I'd share. Okay, I'm ready for the story to continueopcorn: Hey Tess, get feeling better real soon. You'll like the Science Diet (I hope) you guys look like your ready to cry over your hair cuts....it's not that bad,. sorta cute and sporting! Please come on...dont cry. Ok ok I'm sitting here 2:30 in the morning talking to two dogs in another state on the computer....now what is wrong with this picture? Is it I'm nut!!! Never mind don't answer that!


----------



## gelbergirl

Congratulations Cody !!! Looks like a real enough prize to me, and you look so handsome sporting it!
Tess you really gave it your all, get some good sleep darling Tess.


----------



## Kathie

Great job, Cody! Tess, that looks like a lot of fun but I would probably *never* be able to win because my Mom is too slow!

Abby


----------



## micki2much

CONGRATS Cody!!!!! (I think it's a real prize too). And Tess - you are sooooo fast!!~!!!!

LOVE these stories, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, Cody and Tess, you guys are as adorable as always. Cody, that prize fits you! Tess, glad you enjoyed learning the joys of RLH. It looks like you did fly!


----------



## LuvCicero

Tess, it makes my heart feel good to see you enjoying your RLH.

Cody, you're a good boy and that prize is real!!


----------



## marjrc

Way to go, Cody boy!! Doesn't it suck, having to wait on Mom because she's not fast enough? Oh well. She DOES feed you and pay all the bills, so best to be nice to her. 

I can't help crying when I see Tess run as much as she did there. Her FIRST experience flying and racing without a care in the world. Knowing her past and having seen sooooooo many Maltese (she reminds me of them) seized from mills, I know the journey it was to get to this point. Tess, you rock!! Run, sweetie. Run like the wind!!!


----------



## Missy

Jill, it may be hormones...but I teared up reading dear Cody and Tess's latest adventure. What an awesome life they have now.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Congratulations on your first place prize, Cody! Cazzie and Chelsie are wagging their tails for you. Good to see you feeling better, Tess, after your awful bout with allergies.


----------



## Kathie

Suzy, good to hear from you - you've been missed!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Kathie said:


> Suzy, good to hear from you - you've been missed!


Not to hijack Tess and Cody's thread, but thanks for missing me, Kathie. Life has been especially busy the past couple months. But Cazzie and Chelsie are happy and still waggin' those tails!


----------



## marjrc

Jill, it's been a long while since we heard from you... are you doing o.k.? On vacation somewhere? 

Miss you and the 'kids'!


----------



## Lunastar

What a great thread. I love all the pictures and the story is too funny.


----------



## Missy

good to see you Suzy!

Jill, time for another chapter. How is Cody doing? and how is sweet Tess?


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Jill in Mich said:


> CODY: Mom and I have been going to this place and I get to run through tunnels, climb A Frames and walks, jump over jumps and through tires, walk across a board that moves and weave through poles...all while Mom runs next to me (which just cracks me up!). Mom calls it "agility training" but I just call it fun - especially when I get treats for making Mom run around. Plus I got to make some new friends! Last night I got more point running through the things than anyone else! (I could go even faster but Mom is holding me back - she needs way more practice to figure out what she's doing!)
> 
> Look what I got! And Mom didn't think I'd be able to do this stuff. Hah!!!
> 
> (Mom says it's just a pretend prize... but if she doesn't tell, nobody has to know that!)


Cody You are so precious and I just love the picture of you with your prize. I think the picture should win a prize also as you just look so proud of yourself.

Jill, you are an awesome lady! I just found this thread and you have made your beautiful little furbabies just come alive for me! I can't wait to hear more!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Jill:* Well you two, we haven't been on the forum in a while, would you like to explain why not?

*Cody:* Well I don't know what I did to p*** you off, but I'm being held captive. Someone has got to come and save me!









I am not happy! I want to file a formal complaint! For the past 8 weeks _(do you know how long that is in dog time?) _I've either been tethered to you or behind prison walls. No running, playing, sitting on the back of the couch, picking on Tess! Nothing!!! This is cruel and unusual punishment.









*Tess:* I don't know what you're complaining about Cody, Mom carries you around or puts you in the stroller all of the time now - what a baby! I have to lay down and refuse to walk another step before she lets me ride in the stroller. And Cody, you're a stroller hog!









*Tess:* We could be doing more fun things if we'd stop going to a different vet every week. Come on mom, give it a break! I don't know about you, but going to the vet is not my idea of a good time. And what's with the wet rag you wipe me down with every time I come in the house? Is that really necessary? And do you have to chase me around the house every morning to push a nasty pill down my throat. And how come Cody gets all of the good food? You're trying to starve me! No one can live on ostrich and prescription food alone. I'm nothing but skin and bones now. You're holding out on me - I want cheese! I want peanut butter! I want Cody's food!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Jill:* Yep, that pretty well describes how we've spent the last two months. Cody, I know you're feeling better and frustrated that you can't do more but your knee surgery was only 6 weeks ago. We see the surgeon tomorrow so hopefully you'll be able to do a little more but it may be another 4 weeks like this.

*Tess: * Oh great! Another vet appointment!

*Jill:* Excuse me Miss Tess, but most of those vet appointments have been for you to try and take care of your allergies. Aren't you feeling better?

*Tess:* Wellll, yes, I am. It has been kind of nice with Cody tied to you all of the time. I get to be the one to meet the dogs on our walks and chew on my ostrich tendon in peace and run in the yard. There have even been times I've wished Cody could play with me.

*Jill:* And Tessie, if you'd eat your food every day you wouldn't continue to lose so much weight. I know the pills upset your stomach but you really need to try and eat more often.

*Tess:* Do you mean to tell me it's those pills you force on me every day that make me throw up on the couch and poop so suddenly on the carpet? And you continue to give them to me why?

*Jill:* Because those pills are why you aren't scratching and chewing and licking all the time. Pretty soon you'll be getting allergy shots again. If those work, you can stop taking the pills, I promise.

*Tess:* Oh no! Shots!!! It's doggy abuse!!! Hhhrrmmmmppphhh. The things we do for you.









*Jill:* You're right. The things you do for me.... And for now we'll continue to spend our days trying to get Tess to eat while keeping Cody from eating Tess' food; carrying Cody everywhere; pushing around the stroller; and Cody being tied to me in and out of the house.... 
_(Here's a picture of Cody & Tess patiently waiting while I'm eating dinner. You can see Cody's shaved leg from his surgery and Tess' shaved side from her allergy testing.)_


----------



## Kathie

Oh Jill, it's so good to hear from you, Cody & Tess again! Sorry things have been so rough. Hopefully, you'll get good news from Cody's doctor and he can start getting around a little more. Poor Tess, I know it is hard on her not being able to eat regular food but maybe things will get better once she gets on the shots. Poor Jill! You're having to deal with all this! Please know that we've all been thinking of you. Thanks so much for the update *and* for managing to make it all sound like fun.....lol


----------



## maryam187

Jill, thanks for the update. I've been thinking of you and your crew, it's nice to see both of them are patiently healing with your generous help.


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill, I'm so glad to read the new post from Cody and Tess. I don't know how you do it....but you are a wonderful caregiver! I hope the vet will give Cody a little more freedom soon and that the shots will help Tess feel better....once she gets use to them...yikes!!
It is go good to see you add to this story!

Cody and Tess, you are as beautiful as ever!!


----------



## Sheri

Jill, your stories from Tess and Cody are a treat to read! Their pictures go so well with the dialog, too! And, Kathy is right...you make it sound like fun. (But, I think I'll pass on this experience, myself.) You must be so strained.

Thinking of you!


----------



## Missy

Oh Cody and Tess you are breaking my heart!!! your poor huMOM! Jill you are too, too, too, good and when I need someone to take care of me, can I call you? 

Hugs to you Jill. in no time this summer will just be a memory. 

Lickies to Cody and Tess from Jasper and Cash.


----------



## mckennasedona

Jill, Cody, and Tess, thanks for the update and the photos. I know it must be very difficult but you make it sound almost easy. 
Those two pups couldn't have a better mom and when you look at those sweet faces I can see why there's nothing on earth you wouldn't do for them.


----------



## Mraymo

So glad you gave us an update. I too have been thinking about all of you. They both look great. Jill - I hope you're doing something nice for yourself, sounds like you have such a busy schedule right now. I hope Cody will be able to run around soon and Tess starts eating better.


----------



## Lunastar

Ah Jill, so sorry it has been such rough going. I hope you get good news from the surgeon so cody won't look so sad. I just love your dialogue. I think Tess and Cody need to write a book. LOL


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> Ah Jill, so sorry it has been such rough going. I hope you get good news from the surgeon so cody won't look so sad. I just love your dialogue. I think Tess and Cody need to write a book. LOL


They called Oliver and Comet yesterday to ask for a special surprise post----- so here it is---
Happy Birthday Jill!


----------



## Lunastar

Happy Birthday Jill!


----------



## marjrc

Jill, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! I hope you get a bit of time to yourself to put your feet up.

The pictures are darling, though I know the experience is anything but. ((hugs))

Cody and Tess, stay patient and soon enough things will be a lot more relaxed and fun for all of you.


----------



## Sheri

Jill, I hope you had a good birthday!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks for the birthday wishes! The dogs took me on 3 walks for my birthday and only made me carry them on one!


----------



## Missy

oh happy belated birthday Jill.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sorry it's late but Happy Birthday!!! Tess & Cody are so cute!


----------



## mimismom

Happy Belated Birthday, Jill!!

I love the update from Cody and Tess! Hope all goes well in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jill in Mich

_I've been on vacation this past week. The weather wasn't that great (cold and rainy) but it was a relaxing week. We didn't go out of town (too many vet bills lately) but we spent a lot of time at dog parks. Here's a few pictures from our adventures...._

*TESS:* We walk to the dog park by our house after dinner to play. This is my friend Penny Lane







Cody likes to play with Zoey









*CODY:* One day we went to the big dog park with our friends Maya and Weezie.








Maya helped me search for worms to roll in!


----------



## Sheri

What a good friend Maya is, to help Cody locate that wondrous, delicious, scent of worms to roll in! And, it looks like Tess is having a nice conversation with her friend, probably telling her all about Cody. Cute pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*TESS:* I don't like the feel of the grass in the big dog park, it's picky! Mom put my boots on me and that helped. But then we went for a long walk and I got tired with my boots on (at least that's my story!) so I made Mom carry me (hee, hee - silly Mom. She falls for it every time!)


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Jill, you and Cody and Tess are all adorable! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Jill in Mich

JILL: We went back to the big dog park today (it's about 13 acres with 3 large dog sections, 2 small dog sections, a dog dock into the lake and miles of walking trails). Funny thing, Tess didn't have any problem with the grass today!

Cody and Tess check everything out for a while. 


















Then after a long walk, it's time to rest.









Have to get a good run in (especially if Mom has treats).
















Cody goes out and plays "great white hunter"









While Tess soaks up the sun


----------



## Jill in Mich

*CODY:* Tess doesn't play when we go to the dog parks but when we get home, she's a wild woman! She runs circles around the dining room table, bounces off of the couch, teases me, bites my butt and attacks our toys. I think it's all the things she wishes she could do at the park with the other dogs. They all think she's such a sweet quiet little thing, but she's not!


----------



## Jill in Mich

JILL: And now, at the end of an active week, I think Tess & Cody are both ready for me to go back to work. What do you think?


----------



## Kathie

So cute! Sounds like you had a great vacation. That huge dog park looked really nice - wish we had dog parks here. Tess reminds me of Abby - she goes outside and THEN comes inside and tears around like a nut.....lol

Jill, you might need to go back to work to rest up from your vacation!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Here's just some pictures of Cody & Tess' friends:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Cazzie and Chelsie are so happy to see their friends Cody and Tess and are wondering where this wonderful dog park is?????


----------



## Lynn

Jill,
You are the BEST doggie mom a dog can have!!! I love the picture of you and Tess. The kids are looking good!!!! 

Thanks for the pictures....I saw the thread come up and I said to myself oh boy....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Looks like a great vacation to me!


----------



## gelbergirl

Looks like they have fantastic friends to play with and lots to do. Glad to see them out and about.


----------



## Jill in Mich

suzyfrtz said:


> Cazzie and Chelsie are so happy to see their friends Cody and Tess and are wondering where this wonderful dog park is?????


Hi Sue!

The dog park is on Joslyn Road in Lake Orion - a few miles east of Canterbury Village, if you know where that is? I think it would be about an hour drive for you. Let me know if you're interested in taking a little drive one day and meeting there for a Hav/Coton playdate.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, the latest pictures are great! I love seeing little Tess in that picture with the tiny, yellow flower peeking out on her side. Your kids are just so sweet! That dog park sounds like heaven! We have nothing like that anywhere near me.


----------



## kelrobin

Jill, glad for the update on Cody and Tess . . . glad they are doing better! You are the ultimate mom to these two. The photos are incredibly cute . . . especially the one Cody took of you and Tess :wink:


----------



## Missy

So nice to see Cody running and Tess playing and not itching. I agree that the 3 of you are the best. Hugs.


----------



## judith

jill, you are such a good example to all of us of a mom to cody and tess. i loved all the photos, keep them coming.


----------



## maryam187

Jill, all three of you look so happy and healthy. Is it just my imagination or does Tess look a LOT better now? I always enjoy Cody's beauty, he's fabulous. I've said it before, but someone up there knew where they were placing these needy little souls, you rock!


----------



## Jill in Mich

maryam187 said:


> Jill, all three of you look so happy and healthy. Is it just my imagination or does Tess look a LOT better now? I always enjoy Cody's beauty, he's fabulous. I've said it before, but someone up there knew where they were placing these needy little souls, you rock!


No Maryam it's not your imagination, Tess does look and act much better. Everyone comments on it when they see her now. There's really a little Hav in there now!


----------



## hedygs

Hey Jill. Love seeing all of you. Those two have you wrapped around their little paws.


----------



## pjewel

Great photos of the kids. Looks like the perfect vacation to me.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Hi Jill,

I'm just recovering from surgery now, but this dog park is definitely on my list. Wouldn't it be fun to have a play date there sometime? 



Sue


----------



## Jill in Mich

suzyfrtz said:


> Hi Jill,
> 
> I'm just recovering from surgery now, but this dog park is definitely on my list. Wouldn't it be fun to have a play date there sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


Glad you're through the surgery part, hope you're feeling better. I'd love to meet at the dog park and the more the merrier! Not too many people left in Michigan but we'll invite anyone we can find! Let me know what your schedule looks like.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Jill Tess looks great. They look like they are having a ball. What a great group of friends they have too.


----------



## Perugina

suzyfrtz said:


> Hi Jill,
> 
> I'm just recovering from surgery now, but this dog park is definitely on my list. Wouldn't it be fun to have a play date there sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


Would love to meet you guys! Let me know if it's a go...


----------



## mintchip

Hope all is well! I miss the Tess and Cody's stories
Happy New Year!


----------



## Lunastar

I second that!


----------



## gelbergirl

Hope Tess and Cody and Mom are all doing well.


----------



## Missy

I third and fourth that! Jill AOK?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jill: It's been quite a while since we've given an update and people have been asking about us. It just doesn't seem like there have been any T&C adventures.

Cody: Maybe not for you, but we've been having adventures!

Jill: Really?? How can that be? In October I started working on a two week project at my company's headquarters - an hour+ drive from home - when the weather was good. The project didn't end until February. We had to take our walks so early in the morning I had to drag you two out of bed!


----------



## Kathie

Good to hear from you all again! I'm glad to hear you've got that long project finished - just in time to start enjoying the spring!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jill: So what kind of adventures were you having?

Tess: You're right, we did have to get up really, really early and it was dark when we took our walks in the morning and evenings but we took nice walks on the weekends!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody: And Miss Donna came and walked us and played with us every day. That was fun. She's nice. Even Tess liked her. And when Miss Donna couldn't come we went to day care. We even had some parties at day care. Oooh boy, those were wild!


----------



## mintchip

*Welcome back Jill,Tess and Cody!!!!*


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess: We went to that really cool place with our friends Shooty and Rascal and we got to run through the woods off leash. The moms all thought you'd have to carry me because I'm dainty and it was rough. But I'm tougher than I look! I loved it!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody: And this year, instead of being out in the cold at the dog park, you brought the dog park inside!

Jill: That was nice, wasn't it Cody? We still got to see all of our friends from the dog park every week at the inside playground.

Cody: Yeah, we had birthday parties and everything there!

Tess: I hated that. It was noisy, with all those crazy dogs running around. It just made me too nervous.

Jill: I know Tessie. I'm sorry. That's why you stay home for those playdates now. You were a wreck.

Tess: That's okay mom. I just hang out and watch the neighborhood. It's much more peaceful.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody: Now the weather is starting to get nice again. Yeah!!! And since the dog park is only fit for ducks, all of our dog park friends come over to our house to play in the yard. What fun! Thanks Mom!!!

Tess: Yeah, I don't even mind them coming over here. It's not as bad as being inside with all of those crazies.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess: Of course, you're still giving me baths all the time. Is that really necessary?










Cody: Not me, man! I go and hide!


----------



## Missy

good to hear from you Tess, Cody and Jill.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess: So Mom, even though it was hard when you were working far away and gone a long time every day, we did okay. 

Jill: Thanks Tess, that makes me feel better.

Cody: But Mom, I really think you've gone too far this time.

Jill: What are you talking about Cody?

Cody: Haven't you noticed? Calvin and Willie came over for the play date at our house last Thursday and they never went home!!! Those kids never stop. They just want to play all day. I'm not as young as I used to be. Mom, I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jill: You're right Cody, the last few days have definitely been an adventure. Calvin & Willie's dad is sick and in the hospital. So their mom is at the hospital all of the time. We couldn't let them go to some strange place to be boarded could we? Willie is only 7 months old.

Cody: Yeah.... I guess.

Tess: I'm having a great time! Wee Willie is my new best friend! I love that he's smaller than me. We play and wrestle and chase. And I hump him all the time - just so he knows who's boss. It's been so much fun. And Calvin is a good guy too!

_(Note from Jill: Willie is the little black guy. Calvin has on the belly band. You'll notice he's missing sections of fur. It wasn't enough for whomever owned him prior to our friends to turn him in to the Humane Society, they set him on fire first! And had used him for target practice with a pellet gun before that!!! :frusty::frusty: Animals I understand, some people, not at all!)_


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jill: I have to say, you two are forever teaching me life lessons. 

Tess, I've been reluctant to become a foster family because I didn't think you could handle the changes and upheaval to our life. You're much tougher than I frequently give you credit for. You've done great having Calvin & Willie here. You really do seem to be having a great time playing with them. 

And Tess, you're method of communication!
* You set your boundaries 
* You tell them when they've overstepped those boundaries (and they know you're serious)
* And they respect you for it! They ask you to play, and leave you alone if you're not interested.

I really need to take a lesson.

Jill: Cody, you've been quite a surprise also. You're such an easy going guy I didn't think you'd have any problem with having other dogs here at all. I tend to forget how sensitive you are. This has definitely been tougher on you.

Cody: I don't get it. I grumble and tell Willie I don't want to play but he just goes right on biting my ears, pulling on my beard, and jumping on my back. I tell them you're MY Mom and they get right in your lap with me. What's up with that? 

Jill: When Tess says it, they know she means it. You, not so much.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cody: I think I'll be glad when it's just me and Tessie again...


----------



## Lunastar

AW They are so wonderful. That Calvin just breaks my heart.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Calvin:grouphug:


----------



## katkoota

awwwh what a FUN FUN FUN Thread  I love Tess & Cody's adventures and story telling


----------



## mimismom

Cody and Tess, you guys are doing fantastic! How nice of you to share your mom with friends that need you. Tell Willie and Calvin, we said " H E L L O "

Jill, you are a blessing to these doggies! 

:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Jill, you're back!!! We missed the adventures of your adorable babies!

Tess, you have grown into quite the fine, yet tough, little lady. I think it's wonderful that you are enjoying your friends and the great outdoors. Cody, you keep reminding those friends of yours that it's o.k. to play, but you do have your limits. They'll only love you more for it.  

(((((hugs))))))) to little Calvin. Some people!! :frusty:


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures. Tess and Cody look wonderful. It's so nice to hear Calvin has a safe new home with your friends. Poor baby. Willie's a cutie too. Glad to hear you schedule has lightened up.


----------



## galaxie

Jill in Mich said:


> _It wasn't enough for whomever owned him prior to our friends to turn him in to the Humane Society, they set him on fire first! And had used him for target practice with a pellet gun before that!!! :frusty::frusty: Animals I understand, some people, not at all!)_


Oh.....my.....god 
I'm sitting here in work in tears from reading that, how could someone do that to such a sweet little boy?! Or to anyone or anything for that matter?

Thank goodness for your friends, and what a wonderful friend you are for taking care of their babies!


----------



## kelrobin

I hope they prosecuted that jerk. That makes me sick to my stomach. 

Hugs to Tess and Cody . . . they are so fun to read about!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Tess:* Meet Lola. She's a HALO foster who came to stay with us for a few weeks (Mom calls it fostering, I call it sharing my toys). Lola is 8 months old. Her humans bought her at a pet store. They had heard that Havanese are the perfect dog. When she barked at things (like a dog) and ate a poop or two (like a dog) the humans used a shock collar on her. When that didn't work they threw her in the garage. When she didn't become the perfect dog after all of their work they didn't want her any more. I can't wait for the day humans have the same rules applied to them that they apply to us.


----------



## Scooter's Family

WTH is wrong with people? I guess they just expect the dog to be "perfect" with no training. Do they expect the same of children? 

Tess and Cody will see that it can be fun having a friend over, and they'll get to teach her lots of fun stuff! Lola is so cute, thanks for caring for her Jill.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lola is a cutie and how fun to have a puppy in the house for Tess and Cody. She and they willhave lots of fun for certain. (& lots to do for Mom)


----------



## Me+Sydney

What a cutie! Who could possibly part with that face? I don't understand people...


----------



## ama0722

Oh what a cutie! I am not sure how you are going to avoid failing fostering!


----------



## irnfit

Lola is adorable. I'm sure she will be the (almost) perfect dog for the right family. Maybe we should just "do unto others" when they treat an animal that way. How could anyone mistreat that face.


----------



## Jill in Mich

ama0722 said:


> Oh what a cutie! I am not sure how you are going to avoid failing fostering!


*Cody:* Uh uh, no way, not going to happen. Visiting is one thing....full time. I don't think so!

*Jill:* Amanda, they've set me up so I can't fail on this one. They already have a family for her. They're just on vacation for a few weeks so I have her until they get back. It helps knowing she's already got somewhere to go.


----------



## mintchip

Lola is adorable! 
Thank you for all the work you do with these sweethearts!


----------



## Missy

Jill, I was going to say the same thing. Thank heavens you have been set up to succeed. because I would not be able to give Lola up. How Fun.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Jill, I was going to say the same thing. Thank heavens you have been set up to succeed. *because I would not be able to give Lola up*. How Fun.


*Me either!*


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Jill, she is so cute. There is a reason I like animals better than people! What morons!
There should be a test, I tell you!


----------



## Leslie

Jill~ You are such an :angel: to these pups. Bless you!


----------



## Brady's mom

What a cutie! She is a lucky girl to have you, Tess and Cody to show her the way life is supposed to be (love, attention, and fun) before her family comes to get her. Have fun with her.


----------



## marjrc

I just love Lola's face and her markings! So young still, too. A customer came into the store I work at, proudly displaying a puppy she had just bought at a pet shop. It was half dead in her arms.  She had no idea what to do now that she had this puppy though! What to feed it, how to crate train, where it was going to spend the day?? We're talking about a 45 yr. old woman, not some kid. I almost jumped the counter to strangle the b***h ! 

Anyhooooo, sorry....  We can read what Tess and Cody think of little Lola, but I'm going to need pictures to be sure if I'm getting it right.  Love that you are doing this, Jill!


----------



## Scooter's Family

marjrc said:


> A customer came into the store I work at, proudly displaying a puppy she had just bought at a pet shop. It was half dead in her arms.  She had no idea what to do now that she had this puppy though! What to feed it, how to crate train, where it was going to spend the day?? We're talking about a 45 yr. old woman, not some kid. I almost jumped the counter to strangle the b***h !


How do you resist Marj? Did you just give her as much info as you could without strangling her? When I was at the vet with Bo yesterday I was talking with the tech and telling his story and she was just shaking her head. I told her how upsetting it is and she said, "You have no idea." They get calls asking to have pets put down just because the people don't want the pet anymore or decide it's too much work! WTH??? I'd lose it. She said they try to get them to surrender the animal. So sad and so WRONG!


----------



## Lunastar

It is amazing how many people will shop those pets to another vet rather than give the dog over to the vet or rescue. My old vet used to take them and lie to the people. He would say they put them down and he would find homes for them. I kept more than one while he was looking for new homes. It is disgusting.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Hi Hav friends! My name is Lola. I'm staying with Miss Jill, Cody & Tess. Miss Jill keeps telling me it's only for a little while and then I'm going to live with my new family. I have no idea what that means so I'm not going to worry about it right now. I'm just having fun. I play rough with Cody until he gets tired, then I play nice with Tess. We go on walks (even in the rain!) and play with lots of new friends at the park and then at night I sleep on Miss Jill's head! We're doing all new things this weekend - oh boy! I'll have Miss Jill take more pictures to share with you.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Sounds like Lola is quite a good fit at your house Jill. It is going to be hard to see her go.


----------



## hedygs

Lola you are one lucky girl. Give Miss Jill a huge hug from Gitter and I. Ask her if we can come over and play.  We'd love to meet you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's a cutie, looks and sounds like she's a happy girl at your house!


----------



## mintchip

Lola is adorable


----------



## Missy

Lola, you don't know how good you have it with Miss Jill! She is the best! 
Jill, I repeat...there is no way I could hand off Lola to another family! you are stronger than me. It's so nice that they are all getting along.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> ...Jill, I repeat...there is no way I could hand off Lola to another family! you are stronger than me. It's so nice that they are all getting along.


Missy, and that's just from seeing her picture. If you met her there would be no way to keep that IWAP under control. She's just a sweetheart


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love her tail split with the white and chocolate









We went to a playdate/cookout tonight. Lola and Willie had a great time (they're about the same age, size & weight).


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lola: Nooo Miss Jill, I wasn't about to roll in any dead worms. Really, trust me.


----------



## Jill in Mich

It was great fun to heckle the lhasa on the other side of the fence









Lola and Tess took a little time out for a nap


----------



## Jill in Mich

Then all 3 wanted up in my lap.









So Willie took a little break with his Dad









And Hunter got under the covers because he was cold


----------



## Jill in Mich

Now everyone is out cold.


















I even found Tess sleeping in the middle of the living room floor. I think she was on her way to the kitchen for a drink of water. It was just too much effort....


----------



## Sheri

Wonderful pictures and dialog, Pat. Thank you for sharing the day!


----------



## Missy

OMG. Jill!!! does she already have a home!!! can I have her? you are surely going to fail fostering 101! Kodi and Tess look so happy! and Lola too, how can you not keep her?


----------



## mintchip

IWL (I Want Lola) :grouphug:


----------



## Lunastar

OH Jill she is beautiful. She seems to have seamlessly entered your household. she is going to be so hard to let go.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT photos, Miss Jill.  I really love Lola, her coloring, her amazing eyes, her stance, everything. What a lucky gal to have you to help her into a new home. With Tess and Cody's help, she'll remember what fun she had with you all.

I love seeing all those dogs lined up at the fence, but my faves are seeing your pooches nestled on your lap. Lucky you!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Went to the dog park again tonight (a tired pup is a good pup!). Just some random pictures I thought were fun.

Gordie & Riley









What's up big guy?









What about this is fun?


----------



## Jill in Mich




----------



## mintchip

*Great photos Jill!*
I esp. love the three together!


----------



## Lunastar

Great shots Jill.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jill-That last photo is so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill, that last picture looks like a 'family photo' to me. All three are adorable. I do not know how you are going to be able to let Lola leave, but you are a dear lady to take care of her. I have to say she looks really happy where she is!!


----------



## Missy

LuvCicero said:


> Jill, that last picture looks like a 'family photo' to me. All three are adorable. I do not know how you are going to be able to let Lola leave, but you are a dear lady to take care of her. I have to say she looks really happy where she is!!


Ditto.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Cody*: (((Sighhhh))) Lola just went home with her new family. I'm gonna miss that little kid.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Jill:* I'm going to miss her too but she sure liked her new human brothers. And they promised to meet us at the dog park so hopefully you'll get to see her again.


----------



## Lunastar

{{{JILL}}} I know just what you mean. Gabe went to his forever home today too.


----------



## gelbergirl

So glad Tess and Cody (and Jill) will be able to see Lola again.


----------



## ama0722

Great job Jill! I hope to see RLH pics in the future


----------



## Brady's mom

Looks like Lola had a great time visiting at Aunt Jill's! She looks like she fit right in with the pups! I am sure she will do wonderful in her new home. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Jill:grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Jill, you are way stronger than me. I could never have done the right thing as you have. So glad you and your pack will get to see her again and so happy Lola is happy!


----------



## marjrc

I really love that photo of all 3 dogs on the seat and that last one of Cody and Lola. sigh.... I'm sure it feels right and all, but I'll bet you all miss that little girl. Did you get the fostering 'bug', Jill? I truly wish I could foster, really. My human gang here isn't going to be very supportive and I can't do it alone, so I am living vicariously through you.


----------



## Lunastar

Fostering is definately a family effort. Everyone in the house really needs to be onboard with it. fostering is not for everyone.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Cody:* Our newest foster arrived today. Her name is Penny. She looks just like Tess but she's only 9 months old so she's still a puppy. She doesn't understand what's going on yet but she seems nice enough. She going to be having hip surgery because she limps really bad. (Mom said she has Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease but I don't know what that means.) Her hip might not work but boy her tail does, it never stops wagging! I've got to admit, she's pretty cute!


----------



## mintchip

She is adorable!
Jill,Tess and Cody you are the best medicine for Penny! :grouphug:


----------



## Pixiesmom

She's Tess's mini me!! What a pumpkin.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh she's so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl

what a great place for foster Penny! Have fun Cody and Tess!


----------



## Missy

Jill, Cody, Tess, I LOVE YOU all! welcome to the best foster home in the world Penny!


----------



## ama0722

Awwww she is a cutie! Jill you are such a great foster mommy  Btw, it doesnt count as another one if two of them match


----------



## Jill in Mich

ama0722 said:


> Awwww she is a cutie! Jill you are such a great foster mommy  *Btw, it doesnt count as another one if two of them match *


:laugh::laugh: Well then, I'm all set ... three, little, white fluffy dogs - people can't tell one from the other!


----------



## good buddy

What a cutie! She sure does look like Tess! I hope her surgery goes well. You'll have your hands full once she back on her feet!


----------



## Leslie

She's so stinkin' cute, Jill! Sure hope all goes well w/her surgery and that she has a very quick uneventful recovery. You're an :angel:


----------



## marjrc

mintchip said:


> She is adorable!
> Jill,Tess and Cody you are the best medicine for Penny! :grouphug:


Totally agree!! I don't think I could do it, as much as I'd like to. It's a lot of work and I admire those who are able and willing to take in a foster, esp. one with medical issues. Jill, she's a doll !


----------



## Lunastar

Aw what a sweetheart. I will be praying for her.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Our foster Penny is now 5 weeks post surgery and doing great. She's not 100% weight-bearing yet but improving every day - especially when she's running and playing! We go on daily walks, have been to at least 2 dog parks, taken a few road trips and currently have Calvin & Willie staying with us (you people with 5+ dogs are nuts!!!!). Penny and Willie have become BFFs and would play non-stop if I allowed it. She'll be with me for at least another month, until she's completely healed --- I'll be excited for her to find a furever home that she can get settled into and enjoy life but also sad to see her go. She's a sweetie....


----------



## Jill in Mich

A few more...Penny and Willie playing, then resting with Tess...


----------



## Brady's mom

As always, amazing pictures Jill. Penny and Tess sure do look like my Cassie! I am so happy to hear that Penny is doing so well with her surgery. I had 6 dogs here over spring break and it was CRAZY!!! I feel for you. You are do wonderful to help these dogs and help out your friend! At least it looks like everyone is getting along well!


----------



## suzanne0202

*What a great thread!*

It's so fun and inspiring to read about your posts. What a great mom and foster mom. I had lots of smiles as I read it and a few tears....wow.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I managed to get a few videos today. As you can see, Penny's surgery hasn't slowed her down any! (I didn't take the time to edit the videos, it took all my brainpower just to get them on here!)


----------



## Jill in Mich

Brady's mom said:


> As always, amazing pictures Jill. Penny and Tess sure do look like my Cassie! I am so happy to hear that Penny is doing so well with her surgery. I had 6 dogs here over spring break and it was CRAZY!!! I feel for you. You are do wonderful to help these dogs and help out your friend! At least it looks like everyone is getting along well!


Karen, you've been on my mind a lot lately
- I was thinking of you while trying to keep track of 5 dogs, keep them out of each other's food bowls, find room to sleep in my bed and keep them from barking at everything and anything. Any wondered how you kept your sanity!

- I've also been thinking about you adding Cassie to your family permanently....and trying not to do that with Penny!


----------



## Brady's mom

Uh oh, do I hear another failure coming our way?  I just flashed back to all of that barking. Oh my! Three really isn't much more work than 2 as you know. Cassie is doing well. She is so sweet, but still has her issues. We are working on some socialization. We have another visitor for the weekend (a hav who has stayed with us before) and she has been a little snappy with him. He just arrived tonight.

I love the videos! Penny sure is fast! I just love the rolling on her back. And how funny is Tess just looking on at the crazy pups like she can't be bothered with them So cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jill - Such a cute little thing, she's spunky! 5 is nuts isn't it? We still have Bo & Jackie so it's a bit crazy here too. It's tough caring for one after surgery but so great to watch them heal and become the doggie they're meant to be! You're her angel.


----------



## Lunastar

Jill she is gorgeous! It would be hard to give her up, She matches your two so well. LOL Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## Missy




----------



## marjrc

Look at her go!! Wow, she is not at all hindered by her surgery. Great job, Jill!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## hedygs

Jill she is a sweetheart and a speed demon as well. Woah! I just love the look of love she has for you when you are talking to her. She does fit into your color family.......


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Jill Penny has the prettiest little Hav smile. She just looks as happy as all get out! She will be hard to give up. You know if you decide to keep her you will have triplets!


----------



## Leslie

Jill~ You've done a fantastic job w/Penny! She looks so happy. I know it will be difficult for you to let her go after all you've done for her :hug: You're an :angel:


----------



## hedygs

:bump:

Jill anything you want to share with us? Haven't heard from you for a while about beautiful Miss Penny.


----------



## marjrc

Hedy, I agree it's been some time since we heard from Jill. How are you doing these days, Jill? How are the kids?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Well, despite Penny's settling in here and becoming part of the pack, it's time for her to move on to a furever home. As would be expected, I have very mixed emotions - really sad to see her going  but so happy for her to be joining a family who can't wait to meet her :bounce:. The family is coming tomorrow (driving 5 hours!), and if all goes well (which I'm sure it will), Penny will go home with them. She'll have a 3-year old Yorkie-Poo sister to play with which is great. Penny's becoming a little spitfire now that she's got that hip surgery behind her and loves to play. And what's really great, is Penny's new mom is joining the forum so I'll be able to see her grow!

As you can see, she wears Cody out with her playing and loves going to the dog park to see her bff Ted E. Bear...


----------



## Kathie

Sounds like Penny is in for a fun time at her new home, too. I know you will miss her, though. I'm looking forward to meeting Penny's new mom on the forum! What a great job you have done with Penny, Jill - you are an angel!


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug: Jill :grouphug:


----------



## Missy

great work with Penny Jill. I am so glad her new mom will be joining so we can see her grow too.


----------



## SMARTY

Good Luck today Jill, I hope the new forever family is everything you could want for one of your precious fosters. Thank you for all you do for them.


----------



## marjrc

She's loving life, isn't she? Great smiles in that 2nd picture. I'm happy to hear Penny has found a new family to love her. Jill, you did an amazing job getting that little girl back on her feet! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip

*Happy Birthday Jill :hug:*


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks Sally! (You always remember!!!) This is the big *5 0*!!! I don't know how my school friends all got to be so old!?! Actually it's a day of celebration for me - back in February I set a goal of losing 30 pounds by today, and I've lost 40! (Now to keep it off!) I now weigh less than I did in high school which I thought was a good way to start the 2nd half of my life (my grandmother lived to be almost 101). Add to that, Penny is settling nicely into her new home. Life is good!


----------



## LuvCicero

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JILL !! 40 lbs...wow. Now we need a new picture of Jill.  You're sweet to have cared for Penny and found her a great home!


----------



## marjrc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JILL !!!! The 'big' 5-0 huh? Sounds like you are celebrating it the best way one can, by leading a healthier lifestyle and enjoying your pups. Bravo !

We are in dire need of more tales from the adventuresome duo though....


----------



## Lunastar

Happy Birthday Jill! Life starts at 50! Congrats on that 40 pounds.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Tess:* Last weekend we drove to Ohio, stayed in a hotel and then went to the HALO picnic where there were at least 80 dogs! I was chillin' on the swing in the shade, watching all the action. My foster parents got to see me again (I don't remember them, but they remembered me! They said I look much better now - duh!).


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Cody*: This morning we had a picnic at the dog park. We go to see lots of our friends and now something is going on here at home. Mom went away for a while and then came back with two little furballs. They're in our basement but we're not allowed to play with them? What's up with that???

*Jill:* I picked up our two new fosters today. Meet Papaya (Py) and Persimmons (Persy). They are 7.5-week old male puppy mill rescues. Because they're coming from a puppy mill they have to be isolated from Cody & Tess for two weeks. I haven't taken care of little pups before. Oh my gosh are they cute! Tess & Cody can't believe they aren't being allowed to investigate. I can't wait to see Cody & Tess meet the pups.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're adorable Jill, as are Tess and Cody.


----------



## SMARTY

Jill, they are so cute and are going to be so much fun.


----------



## Kathie

The puppies are so cute - I'm jealous! No Havanese in South Georgia!

Tess, I'm glad you had so much fun at the HALO event! Yes, you are a beautiful girl! Of course, it goes without saying that Cody is a handsome boy, too!


----------



## gelbergirl

Dear Tess and Cody - you will have so much fun with those little pups! I'll bet they can't wait to meet you.


----------



## good buddy

I hope the quarentine period goes by quickly. You're going to have such fun with these guys! I hope Tess and Cody really enjoy having them!


----------



## dorothy4553

*Too cute!*

So tiny and cute! I commend you for fostering these pups. It must be very rewarding and a lot of fun!


----------



## hedygs

You guys all look terrific! I'm jealous.


----------



## Missy

Oh Lordy Jill! If you don't fail fostering this time.... Enjoy. Good things come to those who wait Tess and Cody.


----------

